# شرح الليسكاد بالتفصيل وانسي برامج الكميات



## abdo hanafy (25 يونيو 2009)

شكر وتقدير الي مهندس/ تامر محمود رشاد 
مهندس/ حسن لطفي حسن


----------



## abdo hanafy (25 يونيو 2009)

اي استفسار عن البرنامج ارجو مراسلتي عبر الاميل
[email protected]


----------



## محمدين علي (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mtouley (26 يونيو 2009)

ينصر دينك كما نصر دين محمد صلي الله علي وسلم


----------



## garary (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هانى عامر (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم الملف غير موجوج ارجو اعادة تحميله


----------



## عمرو السباعى (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo hanafy (27 يونيو 2009)

يا أخي الملف موجود حاول مرة تانية


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..المزيد من العطاء .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يونيو 2009)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## حسام عبد الله (29 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ياباشا على المجهود العظيم واتمني من الله ان يمن عليك بالعلم والطاعة فهما خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ، مجهود رائع


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخية بس لو تكرمت تبعت شرح القطاعات الطولية والعرضية

وشكرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل نجيب (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولو ممكن اذا في شرح بالفديو


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لك وياريت لو كندك البرنامج علشان تكتمل الفائدة والاجر لك ان شاء الله 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## abdo hanafy (3 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج ممكن تحملة من علي الملتقي موجودولو ما لقتهوش ابعتلي اميلك


----------



## surveyor 1983 (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى وربنا يبارك فى امثالك ز ونسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرب معنا (4 يوليو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## لهون جاف (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وينصرك في دينك


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (28 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز : مجهود مشكور مع إستعدادى لتقديم أى دعم فنى مطلوب فى حالة رغبتك فى إستكمال شرح باقى الـ tasks التى لم يتم تناولها مثل,profile, background image,adjustment,calculations,data conversionبالإضافة إلى كيفية التعامل مع بيانات جميع الأجهزة الخاصة بشركة لايكا و الشركات الأخرى sokkia,topcon,trimble,nikon,...


----------



## raider_1 (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك
أنا فعلا كنت محتاج شرح له بشدة
لانه مستخدم عندنا فى الشركة وأنا الوحيد تقريبا اللى مبيعرفش يشتغل عليه


----------



## hamdy khedawy (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الزين (26 أغسطس 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ويرزقك ويعطيك كل ما ترغب انشاء الله


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكر يالغاليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## اعجال (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك


----------



## houssamf (27 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الملف

تحياتي إلك


يعطيك العافية


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بس ممكن تبعتلى شرح القطاعات الطولية والعرضية


----------



## م أبــ نوران ـــو (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي 
ربنا يكرمك
تحياتي


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في علمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اجهر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك الشكر


----------



## navigatorw (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك 
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا
الله خيرا*​


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ألف شكر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tanakaa (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الشرح بسيط للغايه وهل من الممكن عمل قطاعات لحساب الكميات وكيف يتم ذلك 

الله يبارك لك ويرحم والديك آمين


----------



## Issa Sammar (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف شكر وتحيه يا سيدي الشيخ البركه وادخلك فسيح جناته وضاعف حسناتك ويمحي سيئاتك.


----------



## غياث السماعيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياخال
أريد التعليمة التي أمسسح فيها مجموعة نقاط متسلسلة مثلاً من 1000-2500 ولكم الشكر:18:


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## محمدابوجبل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وزادك من العلم النافع


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## الأوائل1971 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم شكرا" لك


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## shawesh20 (14 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكو و التقدير جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
و السلام


----------



## mrtaha (14 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## MOHMED NAWAI (15 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## منهل باطولي (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا
تم التحميل لكن الملف لم يفتح


----------



## mostafammy (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saleh hajjaj (26 يناير 2010)

please if it is possible i want the software, where i can get copy


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (14 فبراير 2010)

abdo hanafy قال:


> اي استفسار عن البرنامج ارجو مراسلتي عبر الاميل
> [email protected]



مشكور اخى الكريم
لقد اضفت اميلك وارجوا ان نتواصل حول البرنامج. تحياتى


----------



## علي الدبس (14 فبراير 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## ibrahiem (14 فبراير 2010)

منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ali abdelkader (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت الرابط لتحميل البرنامج 
ارجوا الاتصال 


وماذا لو كان الرفع بجهاز سوكيا


----------



## said baranek (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي الفاضل


----------



## ابوشربان (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

good


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ..المزيد من العطاء *


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (25 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## laiouni (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ag438 (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## odwan (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
جاري التحميل ......


----------



## عبداللة السناري (26 يونيو 2010)

تحية طيبة لكل الاعضاء


----------



## عبداللة السناري (26 يونيو 2010)

نحييكم على البرامج المفيدة


----------



## هانى دراغم (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohie sad (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبوعايدى (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وأكثر من عطائك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حارث البدراني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (10 سبتمبر 2010)

يا ريت يآ جماعه لو أي حد عنده معلومه ع البرنآمج يضعها في الموضوع وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويا ريت تنزل البرنامج نفسه


----------



## trgalal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مزيد من العطاء وان شاء فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف موجود وشكرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tashmtash (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على العمل الجميل ده


----------



## مزن محمود (6 مارس 2011)

نعجز عن الشكر
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## memo110 (10 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً , جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## houssamfansah (11 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mansy77 (11 مارس 2011)

شكر جزيلا يا أخي.............................بارك الله فيك


----------



## mozart_free2000 (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## KHALED_ ALI (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ايمن 91555 (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ الفاضل ونفعك الله بعلمك وايدك بنصرا من عنده شكرا ........


----------



## engwaelecg (20 مارس 2011)

thnx


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## هواء الليل (19 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد دحدوح (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thaher (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## جيومساح (11 يونيو 2011)

*ألف شكر مهندسنا
*


----------



## tamer shehab (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## crazy_eng48 (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M_EID74 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا صبيح (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك
ونفع الله بك
وجزاك الله خيراً
:20:
​


----------



## searcherj (28 أغسطس 2011)

وبارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## شرف الديلمي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## EISA ALI (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ....لو تكرمت ورفعت لينا softلبرنامج تكون ما قصرت


----------



## aboalaa33 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.MOH JAM (7 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## searcherj (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على الملف


----------



## ang.anas (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedazab (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------

